# Ποιο είναι σωστό — ΣΤΑΚΟΔ ή ΣΤΑΚΩΔ; Απ.: ΣΤΑΚΟΔ



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2011)

Το ακρωνύμιο ΣΤΑΚΟΔ σημαίνει *Στατιστική ΤΑξινόμηση των Κλάδων Οικονομικής Δραστηριότητας* κι επομένως η μορφή ΣΤΑΚΩΔ (την οποία χρησιμοποιούν συχνά σε επίσημα κείμενα λογιστές!), πιθανότατα προϊόν αναγωγής σε κάποιο φανταστικό ΣΤΑτιστική ΚΩΔικοποίηση ή κάτι ανάλογο, είναι λανθασμένη.

Με την ευκαιρία, ορισμένα ακόμη σχετικά ακρωνύμια και αρκτικόλεξα:


ΚΑ|Κανονισμός Ασφάλισης
ΚΑΔ|Κωδικός Αριθμός Δραστηριότητας
ΚΒΑΕ|Κανονισμός Βαρέων και Ανθυγιεινών Επαγγελμάτων
κ.π.α.ε.|και προς αυτούς εξομοιούμενοι
ΚΠΚ|Κωδικός Πακέτου Κάλυψης
μ.α.κ.|μη αλλαχού κατατασσόμενοι (βλ. επίσης
μ.α.α. / π.δ.κ.α.
)
ΟΣΥΚ|Οδηγός Σύνδεσης Κωδικών
ΣΤΑΚΟΔ|Στατιστική Ταξινόμηση των Κλάδων Οικονομικής Δραστηριότητας
ΣΤΕΠ|Στατιστική Ταξινόμηση των Επαγγελμάτων


----------

